# Best airline for baggage allowance?



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I'm getting ready to move over to Dubai in April and am looking at flights. Obviously with it being my first trip I will have lots of baggage, so therefore I'm going to try and fly with whichever airline offers the most checked baggage allowance. 

So far I have been recommended BA as they allow you to have a 32Kg bag for a extra £30.
All the other airlines only seem to offer 20Kg for Economy passengers.

Any other suggestions?

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Emirates offer a standard 30kg for economy passengers.

If your baggage is going to be considerably over, why do you not ship a few boxes? 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Emirates by far.

30kg a bag, 2 bags per passenger.
They have never charged us for being over or for having extra bags so I can not comment on a bag charge. Might want to check thier site.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

If BA give you more allowance by paying 30 quid, then your only question is whether it is more expensive than Emirates including the 30quid surcharge.

Otherwise Emirates as mentioned is the one.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

BA also let you check in extra suitcases for about £70 each. I moved over to Dubai in 2 stages. The second flight was with BA and was charged £140 in excess luggage fees for 2 full sizes cases and one mid-size.

On my earlier flight with KLM, they charged me £1212. Lesson learned there.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> BA also let you check in extra suitcases for about £70 each. I moved over to Dubai in 2 stages. The second flight was with BA and was charged £140 in excess luggage fees for 2 full sizes cases and one mid-size.
> 
> On my earlier flight with KLM, they charged me £1212. Lesson learned there.


WTF! that's insane. You can probably upgrade your flight with some airlines for that much and get a better allowance


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Turkish Airlines also offers 30 kgs with economy tickets


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

M123 said:


> WTF! that's insane. You can probably upgrade your flight with some airlines for that much and get a better allowance


Tell me about it. Unfortunately when you're at the airport with your luggage an hour before your flight departs, there's not much you can do.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> On my earlier flight with KLM, they charged me £1212. Lesson learned there.


More money than sense????


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

HamishUK said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm getting ready to move over to Dubai in April and am looking at flights. Obviously with it being my first trip I will have lots of baggage, so therefore I'm going to try and fly with whichever airline offers the most checked baggage allowance.
> 
> So far I have been recommended BA as they allow you to have a 32Kg bag for a extra £30.
> ...



Hi there i fly out on 10th this month and i trawled the internet with the same plight BA is the best one you can take an extra 32 kg for 30 quid then if you take a third bag it is i think 70 pounds when you get your e ticket that is the place you can add your extra luggage.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

thefultons said:


> Hi there i fly out on 10th this month and i trawled the internet with the same plight BA is the best one you can take an extra 32 kg for 30 quid then if you take a third bag it is i think 70 pounds when you get your e ticket that is the place you can add your extra luggage.


Is it not £30 for 32Kg instead of 20Kg (12Kg rather than 32Kg extra)?

BA's wording can kind of be taken either way...



http://www.britishairways.com/travel/bagchk/public/en_gb said:


> Each bag over 23kgs (51lbs) and up to and including 32kgs (70lbs) will incur a charge of £30 ($50 for journeys from all US airports) at the airport.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Emirates have the best hold luggage allowance but were very strict on the hand luggage allowance when we flew over. My hand luggage was 21kg and I had to remove 14kg before they'd let me on. Which is fair enough, I suppose, but forewarned is forearmed! They have a 7kg limit (though you can take a laptop bag seperately and it doesn't count).


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Best one I heard was Qatar.

A guy I know was 2kg over, and had no hand luggage. They forced him to take out the 2kg as hand luggage.


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

HamishUK said:


> Is it not £30 for 32Kg instead of 20Kg (12Kg rather than 32Kg extra)?
> 
> BA's wording can kind of be taken either way...


Sorry I had wrote 30KG it is DEFINATELY 23 extra kilos at 32 gbp and 70gbp every 23kg thereafter i know this to be fact as my husband left to Dubai only last week with 4 bags and paid for the extra 3 online all of them weighed between 20 and 22kg and absolute no further charges were incured at the airport I was there with him at the check in.
British Airways - Additional and overweight baggage 
I have also included the link I hope this clarifies the matter


----------



## dreamingdi (Feb 6, 2010)

Emirates post - 20kgs box to europe - 250dhs - 1 month delivery


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Emirates have the best hold luggage allowance but were very strict on the hand luggage allowance when we flew over. My hand luggage was 21kg and I had to remove 14kg before they'd let me on. Which is fair enough, I suppose, but forewarned is forearmed! They have a 7kg limit (though you can take a laptop bag seperately and it doesn't count).


When I flew back with Emirates in November last year from Glasgow, my hold luggage was 1.5kg over. They wanted me to pay for the excess, but I had a blanket (a gift) in my case and I asked if I could take it out and use it on the flight and that was no problem. They also weighed my hand luggage, he put it on the scales with another case and deducted the weight of that case, and came up with totally the wrong answer - 7kg (it was actually 12kg).

The blanket was very handy on the flight, and I reckon counting jackets, handbag, and duty free purchases I must have had 47kg overall! And yes I did get a few glaring looks from fellow passengers as I battled with my carry on luggage!


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Can anyone suggest which airline would be best flying from the USA? I will be moving to Dubai in August, so I know I will have excess baggage. So far, the least expensive flights seem to be Turkish Airways, but I can't quite figure out their luggage costs, so that might make them more expensive in the end. I suspect you on this forum might be able to give me better advice than my own research ! :tongue1:


----------

